# Good meds for OCD and anxiety



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

So the doctor basically said that OCD medication is more effective in some antidepressants than in others and that effexor being an SNRI works well for Anxiety related to obsessive compulsive behavior but i have been having terrible problems with my OCD recently

I know most meds i have tried do not do anything for OCD unless they put me to sleep like seroquel but i would rather have a few obsessive thoughts and compulsions than a sleepy vegetable for the rest of life thanks :lol

What medications have worked for your Anxiety and the anxiety that goes along with the obsessive thinking? 


Nortriptyline is a wonderful antidepressant but its not an anti anxiety pill, the doctor even told me its used for depression as a main symptom and occasionally for smoking cessation, migraine and nocturnal bed wetting of all things but as an effective anti anxiety pill or help with OCD? it falls very short

Oh and i appreciate everyones help and experiences with different medications as often a pill thats good will not always work for everyone but if there are a lot of positive responses i would be willing to give it a go
this OCD anxiety is really messing with my head :afr 

Please dont say Adderall, i cannot get it in new zealand, its not funded or supported here by the NZ psychiatric association and i will not order it illegally as the fines and penalties are strict on ordering benzos so i imagine getting caught ordering an amphetamine will label me for life, not that il end up in prison but still, yeah no adderall but thanks anyway


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

The best thing I've ever found for my OCD thoughts is a nice relaxing strain of marijuana.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

writingupastorm said:


> The best thing I've ever found for my OCD thoughts is a nice relaxing strain of marijuana.


Yeah but what about the paranoia, insane appetite and the voices?
I got voices, headache and hunger from hell when i smoked my first and last joint. Never again but i appreciate your help though 
I wish i could get a mood stabilizer or bloody wellbutrin but no, its always no no no with the doctors here unless its the wonderful magical SSRIs and SNRI's or the lovely and "Safe" Antipsychotics, So MAOI's, TCA's and Mood stabilizers are all "bad drugs" but pills that cause serotonin overload, chemically castrate you and lets not forget the headaches, numbness and depression that comes from drugs that do not work. Or the wonderful fat pills "fat" because thats what they make u, antispychotics make u fat, remeron makes u fat and seroquel makes u fat but no they are fine to take and all "Safe" 
I understand Remeron is not an antipsychotic, its a tetracyclic my point IS

The drugs that are yet to be tested in this country OR that are rare and "bad" have had so many positive reviews from people who take them.
SSRI's and other AD's that are given out to anyone who says they feel bad have horrible side effects and discontinuation syndrome but Benzodiazepines are addictive and wrong"? :mum

i shall end my rant now, i was just annoyed at the double standard of crap we have over here when it comes to medical opinion


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

Yeah, if you hear voices from marijuana then it's probably not for you. Everybody reacts differently. I wonder how much of it had to do with the strain though. Strains range from pure paranoia to pure relaxation almost exactly like a benzo. You can't really be that picky on the streets buying it though-you never know what you're getting. It has to be legal from a dispensary or home grown so you can be sure of the strain. Still, I have never heard voices even from the most paranoia inducing strains so maybe it's just not for you.

I feel you about the benzo nazis. My doctor forced me off of them because I took a little extra one time and now I have to just deal. I don't have access to medical marijuana.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

I think overall in terms of efficacy, clomipramine probably has the most efficacy evidence for OCD but a lot of psychiatrists including my own won't prescribe it because they favour drugs with less side-effects like SSRIs. The trend is toward Lexapro because it has the greatest specificity for serotonin (less collateral binding/damage/side-effects) and the fewest drug interactions. It really comes down to safety. Doctors prefer to play it safe because they often don't trust patients and they don't want to blamed down the road, if something goes wrong.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2877605/pdf/ndt-6-233.pdf


----------



## newboki (Sep 13, 2009)

Arisa1536 said:


> So the doctor basically said that OCD medication is more effective in some antidepressants than in others and that effexor being an SNRI works well for Anxiety related to obsessive compulsive behavior but i have been having terrible problems with my OCD recently
> 
> I know most meds i have tried do not do anything for OCD unless they put me to sleep like seroquel but i would rather have a few obsessive thoughts and compulsions than a sleepy vegetable for the rest of life thanks :lol
> 
> ...


Amphetamines will cure your anxiety and ocd if you can't get dexedrine you can always buy heroin from the streets or methamphetamine. Trust me it is magic pill. I am not a medical doctor and don't try my combos but trust me amphetamines heroin methamphetamine they are the answer for anxiety and ocd. Just try it and you will see.

ps Kids don't try my combos it is dangerous but anyway they are the best. Try it and you will see for your self. If something happens to you don't blame me I am just saying they are the best magic pills.:b:teeth


----------



## newboki (Sep 13, 2009)

Ok enough with my stupidity. I will say my combo again that is what cured and i really mean it cured my ocd, depression and made my social phobia 95 percent better. But the important thing to say it took for this combo 6 months to feel it's full effect for me.
My combo consists of 
Seroquel
Escitalopram
Lithium
Propanalol


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

writingupastorm said:


> Yeah, if you hear voices from marijuana then it's probably not for you. Everybody reacts differently. I wonder how much of it had to do with the strain though. Strains range from pure paranoia to pure relaxation almost exactly like a benzo. You can't really be that picky on the streets buying it though-you never know what you're getting. It has to be legal from a dispensary or home grown so you can be sure of the strain. Still, I have never heard voices even from the most paranoia inducing strains so maybe it's just not for you.
> 
> I feel you about the *benzo nazis.* My doctor forced me off of them because I took a little extra one time and now I have to just deal. I don't have access to medical marijuana.


:lol yes perfect name for them. It would seem that there over the top hatred toward benzos stops them from being able to prescribe something safer than street drugs and cheaper, with euphoric effects, also prescription benzos are LEGAL so they can prescribe them :mum

Anyway I found effexor good for OCD and Anxiety but terrible for depression and sedation and nortriptyline are great for depression and sleeping and walking every day and living life like a semi normal person as the OCD is not ruining my life as much now i still have my zopiclone as it really helps stop those thoughts i would get and it increases my desire for intimacy which most pills tend not to do so its a Golden pill in my book :lol as long as i stick to the recommended dose, i shouldnt go off the edge like last time and need to withdraw :boogie no lorazepam though in over a week


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

The Tricyclic Clomipramine is said to be the gold standard for treating OCD.

The SSRI Luvox also seems to be popular.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

jim_morrison said:


> The Tricyclic Clomipramine is said to be the gold standard for treating OCD.
> 
> The SSRI Luvox also seems to be popular.


Cool thanks 
Thats always an option if the nortrip suddenly stop working but they are doing their job for depression.
Maybe luvox would be safer mixed with nortriptyline than effexor??


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

jim_morrison said:


> The Tricyclic Clomipramine is said to be the gold standard for treating OCD.
> 
> The SSRI Luvox also seems to be popular.


+1

i was on clomipramine for a while and it really helped with obsessional
anxiety. Its probably the best tca in regards to OCD type anxiety and 
pdocs where i live tend to prescribe this. Ive also heard luvox is a first choice ssri for ocd if an ssri would be beneficial to you.


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

I just wanted to say to Arisa I'm sorry for recommending marijuana. That wasn't very responsible of me. It has too many side effects. I don't know what's wrong with my head lately.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

thats alright  if something works for u then u tend to want to recommend it to people. 
i have had to cut out the effexor as it created problems with my heart rate and so it was either come off them or continue to increase the risk of cardiac arrhythmia because my heart rate was high :Afr
Not a good idea to have two potent NRI's at the same time :afr


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

I dont know about OCD, But Pregabalin is amazing for anxiety. Not sure if you could get it and its quite expensive but definately worth the money.


----------



## Briisthebest (Apr 1, 2011)

I was diagnosed with OCD and MDD 7 years ago, and experienced 3 different SSRI's along with some other AP's to get me through until the SSRI's took effect. Lexapro was prescribed first and the side-effects outweighed the benefits which I could not handle. Risperdal and trazodone was prescribed to me during this time while they were trying to figure out which SSRI was for me. Zoloft was used next and was the best medication for me. During that time I went through CBT and had great results until I decided to get off the meds as I wanted my sex life back.

Time passed and the inevitable arrived which I entered another bad episode and had to be hospitalized. I was prescribed Luvox and Seroqul this time around, but I was very fatigued even after i got off the Seroquel. Now I am back on Zoloft and I am hoping it will be me back to reality. Overall I had the best results from Zoloft for both my MDD and OCD.


----------

